
Remme API – store public key of your certificate on the PKI (d) blockchain - fedotovcorp
https://docs.remme.io/remme-core/docs/apis/rpc.html
======
brudgers
Link to Introduction, [https://docs.remme.io/remme-
core/docs/introduction.html](https://docs.remme.io/remme-
core/docs/introduction.html)

~~~
fedotovcorp
Thanks! Did you try it? Can you share your feedback is this API useful for
your goals?

~~~
brudgers
I didn't try it because I'm not trying to solve that problem. Not that I
didn't find the solution interesting after reading the introduction. This kind
of project is difficult "to sell" because it requires a high level of
technical commitment by potential users and the pool of potential users is
already relatively shallow.

Good luck.

